# Fog Light replacement with ultra bright lights



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

I am buying Sentra Projector Halo Headlights. I want to replace the current foglights to something equally as bright and cool looking. I don't want big space in between the fog lights and the front spoiler. Does anyone have an suggestions?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

did you try installing some better brighter bulbs?? ie: raybrig, piaa, and such??


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

howufiga said:


> I am buying Sentra Projector Halo Headlights. I want to replace the current foglights to something equally as bright and cool looking. I don't want big space in between the fog lights and the front spoiler. Does anyone have an suggestions?



Dude you don't need to replace your stock fogs.... go down to pep boys or advanced auto parts or whatever you got near u and pick up Sylvania's new bulbs they sell. they are called "silverstar's" not that expensive and they are bright as hell... and i have the projector headlights installed with Silverstar bulbs in them... people flash their lights at me because they think i have my high's on. stop by my site it u want to see what it looks like (page 2)


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Pat200sx said:


> Dude you don't need to replace your stock fogs.... go down to pep boys or advanced auto parts or whatever you got near u and pick up Sylvania's new bulbs they sell. they are called "silverstar's" not that expensive and they are bright as hell... and i have the projector headlights installed with Silverstar bulbs in them... people flash their lights at me because they think i have my high's on. stop by my site it u want to see what it looks like (page 2)



Silverstars are great (I have them as well), but if people are flashing their lights at you, then you probably need to adjust your headlights. I've never been flashed using them.

Getting back to the point though, yes, they do make a nice improvement over stock, and Sylvania does make a matching set of foglight bulbs. howufiga, check out Sylvania's H3s. There's a good write up on se-r.net at http://www.se-r.net/electrical/bright_lights.html


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

I second that. I just installed Silverstars in my car, and I absolutely love them. I have offroad Xenons (80/100Watts) before, and I'm glad that I went back to halogen. For one, I have around the same visual range as the Xenons, and two, I don't have to risk melting my wire harness.. :thumbup:


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

I have 100 watt h3's in mine , i havent had any problems with them yet , i wanna switch to some silverstarts , what i'm wondering , if any of you can help , how do you adjust the stock fogs ?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Pat200sx, YOu have no problem seeing with the halos and silverstars? How is it compared to stock, Im deciding whether to get crystal clear or halo headlights.

howufiga, If your gonna get new lights, I would say to get the lights from the same company. That way they would match a lot better. Like some people said check out Sylvania's site and check out the silverstars. They have head, fog, and corner lights.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok, I do have some super white bulbs for my foglights here at home that I haven't installed. I tried to replace them and they were a pain in the butt. I should just take it to a shop. How about the Projector Headlights? Does anyone have those installed? I can't decide now if I should pull the trigger on them or not. I have superwhite bulbs in my headlights and I do like them alot. Everytime I see a Bimmer at night though I am soooo jealous of those headlights.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> Hey Pat200sx, YOu have no problem seeing with the halos and silverstars? How is it compared to stock, Im deciding whether to get crystal clear or halo headlights.
> 
> howufiga, If your gonna get new lights, I would say to get the lights from the same company. That way they would match a lot better. Like some people said check out Sylvania's site and check out the silverstars. They have head, fog, and corner lights.


Ok i have the projector headlights... and i use Silverstar bulbs in them AND i use Silverstar bulbs in the fogs.... the low-beams on the projectors and your stock foglamps use the same bulbs (H3) they look incredible trust me on this one. the only other different bulb in the halo projectors is the highbeams which i haven't replaced yet.. but will soon replace with the Silverstars


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

howufiga said:


> Ok, I do have some super white bulbs for my foglights here at home that I haven't installed. I tried to replace them and they were a pain in the butt. I should just take it to a shop. How about the Projector Headlights? Does anyone have those installed? I can't decide now if I should pull the trigger on them or not. I have superwhite bulbs in my headlights and I do like them alot. Everytime I see a Bimmer at night though I am soooo jealous of those headlights.


I have them installed in my car.... look on the second page of my cardomain page u can see them there... i don't have any daytime pictures yet i'm gonna take them either today or tomorrow. I'll get some up soon... heres my page My page


----------

